# Florastor for IBC'ers ?



## JeanH

I have been reading with much interest about Florastor since I have so much trouble with bloating, always look pregnant and feel miserable. I am really interested in FLorastor but it seems that most of the people that have tried it are IBS-D. I looked at the ingredients and there is some sort of bulking agent. Has anyone with IBS-C tried Florastor? It sounds so promising but I don't want to take anything that would make my constipation worse.This board is such a life saver. So many caring people.


----------



## 18704

Hiya JeanH







From the Florastor clinical studies literature I have read on their website it seems that Florastor tends to normalize the GI, but does not cause either 'C' or 'D'.I am IBS-D and for me it has normalized me from over 6 or more watery movements a day to just 1 to 3 but they are still soft. My gas and bloating are gone though and that's the mos benefit for me because I can live with the 'D' but the gas/bloating were unbearable.You can search for comments from SleeplessNan in regards to Florastor as she had been suffering with 'C' when she first started taking it and she's still doing great with it. Hopefully she sees your post and can give you more info.Edit:I just did a quick research for Hydroxypropyl methyl cellulose which is probably the bulking agent you are seeing in Florastor as an inactive ingredient. Hydroxypropyl methyl is a cellulose compound used for encapsulating powdered herbs or supplements...this would be the capsule that the Florastor powder comes in. It would not be in the active probiotic material, just the capsule that binds it. I'm sure this is not the type of 'bulking agent' that we are more familiar with, like bulking agents as the main ingredients in fiber, etc.


----------



## JeanH

Hey Midnight1







Thanks so much for replying so quickly and for taking the time to look up what the bulking agent in Florastor was. Such kind people on this board. I am going to order the Florastor. I am really desperate. I was only diagnosed with IBS-C last year. I have had many tests, all negative. I was very concerned because I am 63 and it is very atypical for someone my age to be diagnosedwith IBS. Usually it starts earlier.I have tried every fiber on the market, including acacia which made me worse. I told my Dr. and he said some people just cant handle fiber.I am still in the trial and error stage so am thankful for any guidance.


----------



## 18704

My pleasure to help when I can and sure hope Florastor brings you relief. I was diagnosed 4 years ago when I was 49 and from much reading this forum I think IBS can pretty much affect any age group.I'm the same as you are with fiber, I can't tolerate any of them as the gas they give me is unbearable. I blow up like a balloon where I can't even catch my breath or sit comfortably. Acacia was the worst offender for me also, and you'll read the same experiences with acacia from Sleepless Nan's posts. The acacia is what was responsible for bringing on her terrible bout with constipation, gas and bloating. The way I figure it is I eat extremely clean and healthy so I don't need to supplement with fiber at all. I should be getting the recommended amount just from eating correctly so why supplement with something I don't need. I know I will never try fiber again as long as I live







Please keep us updated on your results when you start the Florastor. I think that by the first week you should know if it will help you or not as it's pretty quick acting from my personal experience. Good luck to you, hoping you feel better soon and I'll keep you in my thoughts!


----------



## chronicallyme

I am interested in finding our more about Florastor. I am IBS-C. I assume it is a probiotic. I have had no success in the past with probiotics. I believe I tried Culturelle. How is Florastor different that other probiotics, and where can I find it? It's worth a try!Has anyone ever tried that antibiotic therapy for IBS? I tried it last year and it did not help at all.


----------



## 16759

I have tried the antibiotic for ibs and it just make things worst for me. Florastor cann be bought in americarx.com you can buy by check, money orders and credit card. give it a try it pretty good


----------



## JeanH

Hey Joyb52







Actually FLorastor is my first probotic so I don't really have anything to compare it too. I just read so much positive about it on the boards, I decided to order it. I figured the kind people on these boards are veterans and know more a lot more than I do since I am a relative new to IBS.I ordered it from NewtonTimmerman pharmacy www.newtimrx.com. I did a goggle search andfound it other places a little bit cheaper, but NewtonTimmerman gives free shipping.


----------



## Arnie W

I did an extensive google search and checked out several sites. I require international postage, so mail costing was an important factor too, as there is a huge variation in rates. All sites had florastor for under $US35, but Bill's recommended site, americarx.com was even cheaper, also has reduced pricing for bulk buying and free shipping for orders over $100. I think if I make another order, I'll try them. Thanks, Bill.The one I used was organicpharmacy, which had good shipping rates. It arrived incredibly fast to the other side of the world too, taking about a week to get here.


----------



## Titania

JeanH, I just want to share that I'm on Florastor and it hasn't constipated me at all. I'm IBS-A, but it's been a while since I'm more C than D (actually, D only happens to me like once every two months). So Florastor hasn't changed my BM's but it has helped a lot with gas! Hope it works for you too.Good luck!


----------



## 21758

Hi!I just wanted to add my comments for those IBS-C sufferers who are afraid that Florastor may constipate them more. I am IBS-D but after taking Acacia Fiber during a severe "D flare I became "C" with painful bloating and gas, incomplete evacuation. I was pretty desperate as I had never experienced "C" to this extent before, 6 days without a BM at one time and doubled over with gas pains most of the time, the pain would wake me up and I'm a poor sleeper at the best of times, so I sought help from this Forum. Midnight1 came to my rescue with the suggestion to try Florastor which had helped her with similar problems. I was amazed, from the first day I started to feel better and slowly was able to resume a diet with natural roughage and fiber, I am now back to "my" normal state of 2-3 soft BM's daily... still working towards more consistency. Over the years I have had good results with Culterelle, it was recommended after severe "D" from antibiotics. There are so many Probiotics out there with many different strains of the "good guys", so it can be confusing as to know what may work for you, so read, research, this Forum is the best, so many knowledgeable fellow sufferers ready to help. Maybe it is mind over matter but Probiotics work for me, I do not do well with prescription drugs or even OTC remedies, my body seems to over-react to other than "natural"! We all know not everything works for everybody, so unfortunately it can be an expensive trail and error process. I was able to buy a 5 day trial bottle of Florastor from my local Walgreens, actually I bought 2 of them, maybe this is the way to go to see if they are beneficial before ordering the 50 count size. Hope this is helpful for you IBS-C sufferers.Hello Again Midnight,Thank you for your concern and compassion, so sweet of you and I appreciate it. I tried to send you a personal e-mail message but it didn't work, I felt so uncomfortable about opening up about my personal grief on this Board, I couldn't believe that I did that, it wasn't the place to do it, I hope you understand. I'm doing OK, looking forward to going to see my youngest son and his wife next month, and then in August meeting up with family from the UK at Disney World. Angel Hugs!


----------



## 18704

SleeplessNan said:


> ...Hello Again Midnight,Thank you for your concern and compassion, so sweet of you and I appreciate it. I tried to send you a personal e-mail message but it didn't work, I felt so uncomfortable about opening up about my personal grief on this Board, I couldn't believe that I did that, it wasn't the place to do it, I hope you understand. I'm doing OK, looking forward to going to see my youngest son and his wife next month, and then in August meeting up with family from the UK at Disney World. Angel Hugs!


Hey my friend! ((((((HUGS)))))) I don't know why the email wouldn't work but I'll check my profile later. So great to hear you've decided to visit your son next month and then spending time in Disney World in August. I wish you only the very best and still keep you in my thoughts daily. Lots of love from me to you Nan and continue to feel better!


----------



## Bem

okay so let me get this straight,florastor really takes away the bloating? that sounds like heaven to me.it's caused a LOT of problems for me.and nothing i've tried has helped.so if you have tried florastor PLEASE RESPOND TO THIS and tell me how it helped you!


----------

